# New Lion King film



## Sagt (Nov 22, 2018)

Fuck Detective Pikachu, Lion King is the live action _I actually want_.






According to some rando in the comments, who was quoting someone else, you can watch this side-by-side with the original animated film and they will be synced up perfectly.

Don't fuck this up for me, Disney.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 22, 2018)

(And fine, it's technically not a live-action, but you get the idea. In any case, it looks visually gorgeous, based on the trailer.)



Lcs said:


> According to some rando in the comments, who was quoting someone else, you can watch this side-by-side with the original animated film and they will be synced up perfectly.


They apparently quoted the director, but I can't find this info anywhere. Beginning to have doubts about whether this is true, or if the story will be adapted.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 22, 2018)

Not gonna lie, while this looks amazing, it's got a massive uncanny valley kinda thing going on for me in a few scenes in the trailer alone...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2018)

It's #CurrentYear Disney. I won't say anything from the trailer alone as it's too short to make any sort of proper judgement.

But we'll see once the movie is out and actual people have seen it.


----------



## Simo (Nov 23, 2018)

@Ravofox is going to be a pretty keen critic, on this one


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 23, 2018)

Damn, that looks amazing. I'm looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 23, 2018)

@Simo Too right!. 
Well, this looks very good so far! I suspect that those involved are fully aware that a remaking of such an iconic movie as this requires great delicacy, and I'm confident that they won't botch it. The very worst that I expect is for it to be a bit bland. 

Something else I want to add is that I hope parents still show their kids the original, NOTHING can beat that!

A bit disapointed the yeens didn't come up in this trailer though XD



Lcs said:


> (And fine, it's technically not a live-action, but you get the idea. In any case, it looks visually gorgeous, based on the trailer.)
> 
> 
> They apparently quoted the director, but I can't find this info anywhere. Beginning to have doubts about whether this is true, or if the story will be adapted.



If the quote is genuine it may also be that they're not speeking litterally, maybe more in a general sense, or with certain scenes. I do think it'll have to be adapted, otherwise it won't have a quality of uniqueness beyond the live action aspect.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2018)

I highly doubt this will ever live up to the original Lion King. I'm afraid to see it.

And Seth Rogen? Ew.


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 23, 2018)

Idk if I feel like reliving the whole 



Spoiler: Spoilerz



Scar Vs Mufusa


 scene again. But I got goosebumps when that music hit so I guess I have to see it.

The original is a timeless classic, one of my all-time favorites. I never saw the sequels or that spin-off series but the trailer shows this movie is going to be extremely pleasant on the optical receptors.

Seth Rogen doesn't feel like a good fit for this movie but I guess I have to wait and see.

My 2019 Netflix list is going to grow immensely larger now.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm not hyped about the casting for the most part (except for my boi James) but I'll be damned if it doesn't look high quality. Lion King on stage is probably my favorite though. -.o


----------



## Aznig (Nov 23, 2018)

I’m so excited for this! Not sure how great it’ll be, but I’m sure I’ll love it nonetheless. I quite liked the live action jungle book so if that’s anything to go by, I may like this one too!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2018)

Have you guys seen the jungle book though? That remake was really good. Im sure they got some real talent working on this remake as well.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't really understand the disney live action remakes of ancient cartoons. 

I would understand if they remade them for children, but it feels like the hyper-realistic special effects are aimed at adults who've 'graduated' from the animation age ghetto. I feel that the ultra realistic style borders on making the content scary for young children...who are the ones the plot is designed for. 

...and if the story is scene-for-scene identical to the original plot, why was a remake necessary? If I was lucky enough to be blessed with a disgusting brood of children of my own, they might just enjoy the ancient cartoon _more_.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2018)

Lcs said:


> According to some rando in the comments, who was quoting someone else, you can watch this side-by-side with the original animated film and they will be synced up perfectly.


Maybe you mean this?
[video]



[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2018)

Same. I remember it vividly.


----------



## Troj (Nov 24, 2018)

They'd better not fuck this up.

I continue to not like the uncanny valley look of CGI animals, though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I saw the original TLK when it was in theaters in 1994. I feel so old now...
> 
> And I see that Disney is doing remakes of Aladdin and Dumbo too. I think they're either trying to cash in on the nostalgia market, or they're running out of ideas, or both.



I was busy being born when people were watching the Lion king, haha.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> ...and if the story is scene-for-scene identical to the original plot, why was a remake necessary?



My thought exactly... I don't really see the point. I'm curious to see how some of the more cartoony scenes and characters are handled, though. Beyond that, it does seem kinda pointless.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> And I see that Disney is doing remakes of Aladdin and Dumbo too. I think they're either trying to cash in on the nostalgia market, or they're running out of ideas, or both.


Oh, the "new idea" market has been out of business for decades, if not longer.  There are no "new ideas" so much as just new angles and executions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Oh, the "new idea" market has been out of business for decades, if not longer.  There are no "new ideas" so much as just new angles and executions.



Detective Pikachu though.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 29, 2018)

Can't say I'm hyped for this one, it seems really unnecessary to make a realistic looking version of an animated classic that saved the company years ago.

Besides, I've heard that they got rid of the hyenas and "Be prepared"


----------



## Loffi (Nov 29, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Fuck Detective Pikachu



If you insist *unzips pants*


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Detective Pikachu though.


By-the-numbers rookie+veteran buddy cop film.  Just with Pokemon.


----------



## Alv (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm honestly kind of reserved about this. Because it feels like all the movie companies are recycling their own ideas and not coming up new material in the meantime. So I will not be holding my breath. 


Stadt said:


> If you insist *unzips pants*


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2018)

This was floating around discord.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 30, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Can't say I'm hyped for this one, it seems really unnecessary to make a realistic looking version of an animated classic that saved the company years ago.
> 
> Besides, I've heard that they got rid of the hyenas and "Be prepared"


The casting implied that there will be hyenas, since Eric Andre will be playing 'Ed the Hyena'.



Stratelier said:


> By-the-numbers rookie+veteran buddy cop film.  Just with Pokemon.


Thank you.



Pogo said:


> This was floating around discord.
> View attachment 49035


Wikipedia describes it as a 'photorealistic computer-animated' remake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2018)

I am sorry @Lcs I had to post this


----------



## Baalf (Dec 5, 2018)

you know, one thing has always bug me about the popularity of Lion King. It's been pointed out several times by several people in the history of time that the Lion King is plagiarized from Osamu Tezuka's Kimba the White Lion, yet people still love The Lion King regardless. I'll admit, it's been awhile since I've seen Lion King, and I've never watched Kimba the White Lion, so I don't know what the two do differently, or what Lion King possibly does better than Kimba the White Lion to maintain its popularity.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Dec 15, 2018)

Personally, I'm pretty excited for the remake. I'm not sure how good it'll be (especially without the hyenas or Be Prepared), and I'll be damned if it lives up to the original. However, I'll also be damned if the visuals aren't FREAKING AMAZING!! All in all, I'm mainly excited to see how it turns out and to see one of my all-time favorite movies done with those visuals.


----------

